# Team Vampire: We suck nice and dry



## Majin Lu (Oct 19, 2018)

*Hell-o!*

In this thread you can:

Complete you team tasks.
Have conversations.
Choose a leader if you wish. The leader will have the OP and will can change it.
Add a poll.
Be mean to rival teams members.  Just follow the general forum rules.

​


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 19, 2018)

@Gifted
@Black Otaku
@Revan Reborn
@Divell
@Aphrodite
@Bonly


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 19, 2018)

@jayjay³²
@Ultra Instinct Vegito
@Ignition
@murasex
@Prince Vegeta


----------



## Marvel (Oct 19, 2018)

Nice I'd like to volunteer as team leader if you guys don't mind.


----------



## Marvel (Oct 19, 2018)

Hold that thought i thought it was just us 6.


----------



## Blacku (Oct 19, 2018)

Gifted said:


> Nice I'd like to volunteer as team leader if you guys don't mind.



Yeah no way that’s happening.


----------



## Marvel (Oct 19, 2018)

Anyways @jayjay³² how do you feel about being the leader? You have my vote for sure.


----------



## Marvel (Oct 19, 2018)

Motto Suggestion: ''Trick or Treat,You will know defeat before you can think,Now come so i can have something to drink''


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 19, 2018)

@Black Otaku @Gifted get along at least here. 

Please?


----------



## Ignition (Oct 19, 2018)

Y'all don't have it what it takes to lead


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 19, 2018)

Guys you should be bringing ideas to the tasks and move on from the leaders talk  don’t stay behind the other teams. And have fun


----------



## Ignition (Oct 19, 2018)

Yeh I was kidding, just got home 

Well then, lets start for the motto? something punny and stupid I guess.

- We suck nice and dry
- Good to the Last Drop
- We invest our money in blood banks.

any other suggestions?

As for the song, I dunno, I leave that to you.

Any ideas for avatar and custom title? 
I can draw as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## murasex (Oct 20, 2018)

- Time for a coffin break
- Come in for a bite
- The Bloodsucking Brady Bunch!
- We want the sweet meats

I like the _We suck nice and dry. 
_
I'd love for a nice oldy black and white avatar.

For the usertitle:

- Sucking 24/7
- Sucking  and Drying
- Dead and Alive
- Bloodsucker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NO (Oct 20, 2018)

I need some cliffnotes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 20, 2018)

I posted it in Team Zumbie's thread, so posting in all threads:

-------------------------

The drawing task is individual. Everyone will have to complete that one.



> As a team:
> 
> 
> There is a special thread only for your team in . Post there at least once before *November, 1 at 8 p.m. UTC*.
> ...


These are the team tasks:

1 - Posts here at least once. Posted here = task completed. No need daily to check ups.
2 - Choose the motto for your team and like your avatar and custom title, you all have 3 days to decide.
3 - This is the only one who will needs more effort, but you all have 12 days to complete it and as a team.



> As a member:
> 
> During all event wear an avatar related to your team. You have 3 days from now on to change your avatar.
> Same for your _custom title_.
> Draw something team related and sign it with you NF username. It can be any level of drawing. Tag me when posting it in your Team's Thread. Deadline: *November, 1 at 8 p.m. UTC*.


These are individual tasks:

1 - You have 3 days to change your avatar. You can make your own avatar or ask help to your team mates or another NF members.
2 - Same for your Custom Title. Just the word "Zombie" is enough.
3 - This may look like a difficult task, but it isn't. The drawing can be really simple. After you finishhed it, you can take a picture and post here. Just remember to sign it. You can also use the NF drawing tool.

Example, I'm [HASHTAG]#teamghost[/HASHTAG]



*I drew the ugly ghost using the NF drawing tool*

I drew a ghost. This kind of drawing is enough.

So, in the end, if the team doesn't complete one of the team tasks, everyone will get cursed. If a member doesn't complete an individual task while the team completed all team's tasks, only the user will be cursed.


----------



## murasex (Oct 20, 2018)

Well, time to dust off the good ol'  laptop.
*
EDIT;*

Another option for our motto:
- _Vampires don't suck, we sip.
_
EDIT;

Since no one has posted anything, I took the liberty to make 1 av.y It's from Hellsing.


----------



## Ignition (Oct 20, 2018)

Avy can be any vampire character right? I'll go with Flandre Scarlet.



murasex said:


> Vampires don't suck, we sip.



I like it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## murasex (Oct 20, 2018)

Definitely liking that avy. 

Now, what about our song? Any ideas?


----------



## Marvel (Oct 20, 2018)

''Trick or Treat,You will know defeat before you can think,Now come so i can have something to drink''

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ignition (Oct 20, 2018)

@Majin Boo I forgot to sign it before I saved

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 20, 2018)

Ignition said:


> @Majin Boo I forgot to sign it before I saved


I'll count it since you did it using the NF drawing tool. Nice drawing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ignition (Oct 20, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> I'll count it since you did it using the NF drawing tool. Nice drawing.



Thankies <3


----------



## murasex (Oct 20, 2018)

Have we decided the motto? 

And where are the other members?

Great drawing @Ignition

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ignition (Oct 20, 2018)

murasex said:


> Have we decided the motto?
> 
> And where are the other members?
> 
> Great drawing @Ignition



I think @Gifted  one is too long if they are going to put it on the thread title  I like the one you suggested, anything short is good.
For the usertitle I put Bloodsucker since you already choose one.

We have to think about a song.

Also thanks!


----------



## murasex (Oct 20, 2018)

*Vampire Community Attention! *


@jayjay³² - Posted in thread, please change avy to vampire related also your usertitle
@Ultra Instinct Vegito - *Need your presence and participation! *
@Ignition - Posted, changed avy and usertitle - A+
@murasex - Posted, changed avy and usertitle - A+
@Prince Vegeta - *Need your presence and participation!*
@Gifted - Posted in thread, please change avy to vampire related also your usertitle
@Black Otaku - Posted in thread, please change avy to vampire related also your usertitle
@Revan Reborn - *Need your presence and participation!*
@Divell - *Need your presence and participation*!
@Aphrodite - *Need your presence and participation!*
@Bonly - *Need your presence and participation!
*
*2 Days left to get with the program. *

*EDIT; @Majin Boo , user @Aphrodite is currently on a vacation ban. Please don't penalize the rest if they cannot participate. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## murasex (Oct 20, 2018)

Ignition said:


> I think @Gifted  one is too long if they are going to put it on the thread title  I like the one you suggested, anything short is good.
> For the usertitle I put Bloodsucker since you already choose one.
> 
> *We have to think about a song.*
> ...



Completely agree with you. I've been searching for some songs but none have set in with me. If you or anyone have any suggestions, please throw them at me. Literally.

We should wait till tomorrow to finalize the motto.


----------



## Blacku (Oct 20, 2018)

murasex said:


> *Vampire Community Attention! *
> 
> 
> @jayjay³² - Posted in thread, please change avy to vampire related also your usertitle
> ...



Just looking for the right avatar will update it soon.

The bolded is currently on a Vacation Ban, so it looks like we're down a member.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bonly (Oct 20, 2018)

There's no need to fear for I am here!


----------



## Bonly (Oct 20, 2018)

I need to find a good vampire set


----------



## murasex (Oct 20, 2018)

Bonly said:


> I need to find a good vampire set



Post some stocks and I will make some basic avies out of them tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## Bonly (Oct 20, 2018)

murasex said:


> Post some stocks and I will make some basic avies out of them tonight/tomorrow.



Thanks I'll look some up


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Oct 20, 2018)

Hi

@Majin Boo  Here's the  drawing.


----------



## NO (Oct 20, 2018)

murasex said:


> @jayjay³² - Posted in thread, please change avy to vampire related also your usertitle


Done. 


> Draw something team related and sign it with you NF username. It can be any level of drawing. Tag me when posting it in your Team's Thread. Deadline: *November, 1 at 8 p.m. UTC*.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Revan Reborn (Oct 20, 2018)

hm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Oct 20, 2018)

i changed my avy


----------



## Revan Reborn (Oct 20, 2018)

My Character already drains the life force from people :/


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 20, 2018)

You guys don't need to worry about Aphrodite don't posting here (it will not get your team cursed due the posting rule). She isn't participating. @murasex

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## murasex (Oct 20, 2018)

Glad to see some progress fellow Vamps! 

*BUT*

We must decide on the _motto_. Lets get this show on the rode and let me hear some aye's or nay's please. 



Ignition said:


> Yeh I was kidding, just got home
> 
> Well then, lets start for the motto? something punny and stupid I guess.
> 
> ...





murasex said:


> - Time for a coffin break
> - Come in for a bite
> - The Bloodsucking Brady Bunch!
> - We want the sweet meats
> ...





murasex said:


> Well, time to dust off the good ol'  laptop.
> *
> EDIT;*
> 
> ...


Glad to see some progress fellow Vamps!

BUT

We must decide on the motto. Lets


----------



## murasex (Oct 20, 2018)

*Updated*

*Vampire Community Attention! *


@jayjay³² - Posted, changed avy and usertitle - A+
@Ultra Instinct Vegito - Posted, changed avy and usertitle - A+
@Ignition - Posted, changed avy and usertitle - A+
@murasex - Posted, changed avy and usertitle - A+
@Prince Vegeta - Posted in thread, changed avy but does the usertitle relate to Vampire?
@Gifted - Posted in thread, please change avy to vampire related also your usertitle
@Black Otaku - Posted, changed avy and usertitle - A+
@Revan Reborn - Posted, changed avy and usertitle - A+
@Divell - *Need your presence and participation*!
@Aphrodite - *Need your presence and participation!*
@Bonly - Posted, changed avy and usertitle - A+


----------



## Bonly (Oct 21, 2018)

And my Avy has been changed along with the user title, I'll need to think bout a motto though


----------



## Divell (Oct 21, 2018)

Dont worry tomorrow at 8 pm i will own u all.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Oct 21, 2018)

murasex said:


> Usertitle neither.


 It does actually, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 21, 2018)

Revan Reborn said:


> My Character already drains the life force from people :/


I don't know if I am because you still didn't change it or  because you may be cursed.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Oct 21, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> I don't know if I am because you still didn't change it or  because you may be cursed.


Just as I was changing it lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blacku (Oct 21, 2018)

Avy and usertitle have been changed.

Lets get this show on the road.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## murasex (Oct 21, 2018)

Yes, we are getting thereeeee! Best news for the start of the day. 

Any more suggestions for the *motto*? We have until today!


----------



## Ignition (Oct 21, 2018)

Guys just pick one of the mottos we suggested otherwise we'll never finish this 
Any song ideas?

*Mottos:*


- Trick or Treat,You will know defeat before you can think,Now come so i can have something to drink'
- *We suck nice and dry +1*
- Good to the Last Drop
- We invest our money in blood banks.
- Time for a coffin break
- Come in for a bite
- The Bloodsucking Brady Bunch!
- We want the sweet meats
- *Vampires don't suck, we sip. +1*


----------



## Bonly (Oct 21, 2018)

I'd vote for we suck nice and dry for the motto


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 21, 2018)

I'm just checking. All team members posted here.

Remember, you have until tomorrow to change avatar and custom title. Choose our team motto too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divell (Oct 21, 2018)

We suck nice and dry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 21, 2018)

Tagging all team members:

@Gifted
@Vamptaku
@Divell
@Bonly
@jayjay³²

Completed tasks: 

Change Avatar and Custom Title + Choose Team's Motto: *Deadline: October, 22 at 11:59 pm UTC.*


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 21, 2018)

Tagging all team members:

@Revan Reborn 
@Ultra Instinct Vegito 
@Ignition 
@murasex 
@Prince Vegeta 

Completed tasks: 

Change Avatar and Custom Title + Choose Team's Motto: *Deadline: October, 22 at 11:59 pm UTC.*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Oct 21, 2018)

Nice i completed all the tasks so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Revan Reborn (Oct 21, 2018)

@Majin Boo do I have to change my name? Mine currently, ironically works.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 21, 2018)

Revan Reborn said:


> @Majin Boo do I have to change my name? Mine currently, ironically works.


You don't. Name change is optional.


----------



## murasex (Oct 21, 2018)

So our motto will be: *We suck nice and dry.


*
@Majin Boo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoJo (Oct 21, 2018)

u guys r the best team ur all gonna win dw


----------



## Ignition (Oct 21, 2018)

Made a few banners:





We should focus on the song, i'm really inept at editing lyrics tho 



> Choose one song and change the lyrics making it team related. When the song is finished, post it in your team's thread

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## murasex (Oct 22, 2018)

@Ignition - Those are some badass banners!

As for the song, I've been googling and this one stuck to me.




> Tonight is the night of the vampire
> Tonight is the night of the vampire
> 
> If it's raining and you're running
> ...


----------



## Ignition (Oct 22, 2018)

murasex said:


> @Ignition - Those are some badass banners!
> 
> As for the song, I've been googling and this one stuck to me.



Might not work if the song is already vampire related, you need to change the lyrics right?

Some songs I've found that make people think of em: 

Propane Nightmares - Pendulum
Citizen Erased - Muse
Monsters - The Boy Least Likely To
full moon - the black ghosts
Paramore - Decode

Lets see if there's something we can change.


----------



## murasex (Oct 22, 2018)

I thought the requirement was to change it team related as in the forum and the vampire members. Not to pick a song that's completely unrelated and change it to make it vampirey. 

I got confused.


----------



## murasex (Oct 22, 2018)

Anyway we can make Hotline Bling vampirey?


Lol not finished

You used to bang my door, you used to, you used to....
You used to bang my door late at night
Yelling out that you need my love
Bang my door like an obsession
Late night when you need my blood
I know when the thirst kicks in
That can only mean one thing
I know when the thirst kicks in
That can only mean one thing

Ever since I turned the city you
Running scared for yourself now no
No one knows that youre the last one out
Human you got me looking out now, got me wanting a sip yeah
Cause ever since I sucked the city dry, you
Running to the cops as if they aint ones
You aint got no protection girl, you just by yourself in the dark world

You used to bang my door late at night
Yelling out that you need my love
Bang my door like a psycho
Late night when you need my blood
I know when the thirst kicks in
That can only mean one thing
I know when the thirst kicks in
That can only mean one thing


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 22, 2018)

murasex said:


> I thought the requirement was to change it team related as in the forum and the vampire members. Not to pick a song that's completely unrelated and change it to make it vampirey.
> 
> I got confused.


You can do both.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 22, 2018)

Divell said:


> Dont worry tomorrow at 8 pm i will own u all.


You have 14 minutes to change your avatar and custom title.


----------



## Chloe (Oct 22, 2018)

JoJo said:


> u guys r the best team ur all gonna win dw


imagine listening to this fodder


----------



## murasex (Oct 22, 2018)

Seems like @Divell didn't make it.


----------



## murasex (Oct 23, 2018)

Anyone thought of a song?


----------



## Divell (Oct 24, 2018)

Sorry guys i have been too busy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Divell (Oct 24, 2018)

murasex said:


> Seems like @Divell didn't make it.


Im sorry. I have been soo fucking busy. I hate having a life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## murasex (Oct 24, 2018)

Divell said:


> Im sorry. I have been soo fucking busy. I hate having a life.



That's a poor excuse.


----------



## Divell (Oct 24, 2018)

murasex said:


> That's a poor excuse.


Want me to pm u my weekly schedule?


----------



## Deleted member 269246 (Oct 24, 2018)

Let me guess..

You all have Robert Patinson posters in your bedrooms?


----------



## Ignition (Oct 24, 2018)

Don't forget to draw something before November 1st.

@Blood Gifter 
@Vamptaku
@Revan Reborn
@Broly
@murasex
@Prince Vegeta

I have exams this week so I'll leave the song choice to you guys. Whatever works is fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Oct 24, 2018)

Ignition said:


> Don't forget to draw something before November 1st.
> 
> @Blood Gifter
> @Vamptaku
> ...


Draw what


----------



## Ignition (Oct 24, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Draw what



A sketch using NF tool or paper, it's part of the activity. Just sign it with your username once you're done.
It can be something simple like a Bat, idk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Oct 25, 2018)

lolol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## murasex (Oct 25, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> lolol


Do not forget to add your username next to it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Oct 25, 2018)

there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## murasex (Oct 25, 2018)

@Majin Boo Vampire Pizza FTW

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 26, 2018)

I'll be most weekend offline, so please, tag ane if you need help.


----------



## Marvel (Oct 28, 2018)

why does the drawing erase when you touch the screen again?


----------



## Ignition (Oct 28, 2018)

Blood Gifter said:


> why does the drawing erase when you touch the screen again?



I had that problem using a tablet, mayhaps try on a pc or laptop.


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 28, 2018)

Sucks i missed out on this. Oh well.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 28, 2018)

Blood Gifter said:


> why does the drawing erase when you touch the screen again?





Ignition said:


> I had that problem using a tablet, mayhaps try on a pc or laptop.


Yeah, it was a pain to use the drawing tool when using the phone. You can draw on paper and take a picture of it too.



Aphrodite said:


> Sucks i missed out on this. Oh well.


There will be more events soon.


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 28, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> There will be more events soon.



I know


----------



## Ignition -- Lyrics (Oct 28, 2018)

Might as well get this out of the way  @Majin Boo 
Song is Gerald McMann - Cry Little Sister



> Thou shalt not kill
> Thou shalt not die
> *Bite*!
> Last *drops* will rise
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ignition (Oct 28, 2018)

Please don't forget to draw something so we have all the tasks completed.

@Bonly 
@Revan Reborn 
@Vamptaku 
@Blood Gifter 
@Divell


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 28, 2018)

Ignition said:


> Might as well get this out of the way  @Majin Boo
> Song is Gerald McMann - Cry Little Sister
> 
> ​




@jayjay³²
@Ultra Instinct Vegito 
@Ignition
@murasex
@Prince Vegeta 

You all completed all the six tasks. Congratulations!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Revan Reborn (Oct 28, 2018)

Where do we draw it too?


----------



## Ignition (Oct 29, 2018)

Revan Reborn said:


> Where do we draw it too?



Paper, Paint, NF sketch tool, just submit it here and sign it up with your name.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Oct 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Oct 29, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> @jayjay³²
> @Ultra Instinct Vegito
> @Ignition
> @murasex
> ...


What do we do next?


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 29, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> What do we do next?


You kinda wait. You can change avatar and custom title, just make sure it is still team related. After the event you will get your prize for completing the 6 tasks.


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 29, 2018)

Thats so cute.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 29, 2018)

all teams tasks:


----------



## Bonly (Oct 29, 2018)

Got the picture done. How do I change my username for the event?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 29, 2018)

Bonly said:


> Got the picture done. How do I change my username for the event?



Omg so cute 

I love seeing these cute drawings.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 29, 2018)

Bonly said:


> Got the picture done. How do I change my username for the event?



post the name you want here ~


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 29, 2018)

Can i draw one just because?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Oct 29, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Can i draw one just because?



u can draw me anything bb


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 29, 2018)

Lycankro said:


> u can draw me anything bb


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 29, 2018)

Yay it looks awesome. Present for the best team.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Oct 29, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> You kinda wait. You can change avatar and custom title, just make sure it is still team related. After the event you will get your prize for completing the 6 tasks.


what prizes?


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 29, 2018)

Prince Vegeta said:


> what prizes?


It is secret.


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 29, 2018)

Its so cute seeing you guys play like this.


----------



## Bonly (Oct 29, 2018)

ane said:


> post the name you want here ~



I feel like there's suppose to be a link I can click on above


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 29, 2018)

Bonly said:


> I feel like there's suppose to be a link I can click on above


You ask for a name that is team related. I have to agree. If I do agree, I ask an admin to change your username for the event. Username change is optional and temporary.

About the link, if you meant the doc I posted, it is just we can keep track of usernames' changes and team tasks completed.


----------



## Krory (Oct 29, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Its so cute seeing you guys play like this.



Play with me.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 30, 2018)

@Blood Gifter 
@Vamptaku 
@Divell 

*Friendly reminder you have until November 1 at 8pm UTC to draw something related to your team.* Please, remember you need to sign that with your NF username. You can use any tool (pencil, pens, paint, computer) to draw. There is also the drawing tool in NF (the "draw sktech" function). The drawing can be any level of skill, don't worry about that.

If you did draw something and I didn't see it, please, tell me asap.


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 30, 2018)

I cant wait to see what Otaku draws.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 30, 2018)

@jayjay³² you must keep a themed avatar and custom title until the end of this event (November 1 at 8pm UTC). Please, change it back or you are going to be tricked.

@ane @Pumpkinoa


----------



## NO (Oct 30, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> @jayjay³² you must keep a themed avatar and custom title until the end of this event (November 1 at 8pm UTC). Please, change it back or you are going to be tricked.
> 
> @ane @Pumpkinoa


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 30, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Rai (Oct 31, 2018)

Happy Halloween!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blacku (Oct 31, 2018)

I'm a late game player 



@Majin Boo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 31, 2018)

*HAPPY HALLOWEEN, TEAM VAMPIRE!*

As a prize for completing all six tasks, you will get, for a period of 2 weeks, exclusive sparkles:

*The Blood, Team Vampire's Sparkles* 


*You can choose if you wish to wear them or not right after the event is over, so tag me. *

*They are seasonal and special prizes*, so you can't wear them later and/or keep the sparkle's points.

@Vamptaku 
@Revan Reborn 
@Bonly
@jayjay³²
@Ultra Instinct Vegito

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 31, 2018)

@Ignition
@murasex
@Prince Vegeta 

Please, read my post above.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NO (Oct 31, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> *HAPPY HALLOWEEN, TEAM VAMPIRE!*
> 
> As a prize for completing all six tasks, you will get, for a period of 2 weeks, exclusive sparkles:
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'd like to wear them.


----------



## Ignition (Oct 31, 2018)

@Majin Boo I'll wear them as well, thanks! 
Avy can be changed now?


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 31, 2018)

Ignition said:


> Avy can be changed now?


Just wait for the Halloween to be over. Event ends November, 1 at 8pm UTC.

I revealed the prizes now so we have time to ask if members wish to wear them after the event is over.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Oct 31, 2018)

@Majin Boo yes ill wear them for as long as possible


----------



## Revan Reborn (Oct 31, 2018)

@Majin Boo 
Would like the sparkles after this event thanks.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Oct 31, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> *HAPPY HALLOWEEN, TEAM VAMPIRE!*
> 
> As a prize for completing all six tasks, you will get, for a period of 2 weeks, exclusive sparkles:
> 
> ...



I'd like to wear them as well. thanks

@Majin Boo


----------



## murasex (Oct 31, 2018)

@Majin Boo  , yes please! You don't have to ask me twice!


----------



## Bonly (Nov 1, 2018)

@Majin Boo I too shall wear them sparkles


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 1, 2018)

- It may take some time to make the changes (50 members). 
- *You can change your avatars and custom titles.*
- I asked sparkles to all members who completed the 6 tasks because nobody said a direct "no, thank you" or something like that.


Only Sparkles

Red sparkles for 2 weeks:

@Revan Reborn
@Bonly
@jayjay³²
@Ultra Instinct Vegito
@Ignition
@murasex
@Prince Vegeta


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 1, 2018)

- It may take some time to make the changes (50 members). 
- *You can change your avatars and custom titles.*
- I asked sparkles to all members who completed the 6 tasks because nobody said a direct "no, thank you" pr something like that.


Names changes and sparkles

@Vamptaku
Black Otaku
Red sparkles for 2 weeks


Tricked:

@Gifted

Narutroll avatar for 1 week
No sparkles

@Divell
Will continue to wear the Narutroll avatar for more 1 week
No sparkles


----------



## Marvel (Nov 2, 2018)

bro cmon


----------



## Marvel (Nov 2, 2018)

i couldn't draw a picture


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 2, 2018)

Majin Lu said:


> - It may take some time to make the changes (50 members).
> - *You can change your avatars and custom titles.*
> - I asked sparkles to all members who completed the 6 tasks because nobody said a direct "no, thank you" pr something like that.
> 
> ...



Hahaha that troll avatar is nice. Good one Lu


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 2, 2018)

Gifted said:


> bro cmon





Gifted said:


> i couldn't draw a picture


November, 9 you are going to have your avatar rights back.


----------

